# How to install kde4 with pkgng?



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 7, 2013)

I learn pkgng now. I've prepared new FreeBSD 9.1 clean installation. Then I've configured /etc/make.conf (WITH_PKGNG=yes) and placed a pcbsd's repository url to pkg.conf. And I've successfully installed nvidia-driver from this repository. Very good! Let's do something serious now!
And the next step is to install kde4. So what did I do? I've searched corresponding package in repository (something like x11/kde4 port in /usr/ports):

```
pkg search kde4
```
This command gave me lots of packages containing "kde4" in their names. But I could not find the single general kde4 port!
Ok. Not a problem! My 'make' utility is configured to work with pkgng! I went to /usr/ports/x11/kde4 and ran `# make install clean`. And the full compilation from sources have started...
I've expected installation of txz pre-compiled packages from repository. But now I see that it is the old way...

So. How should I install kde4 with pkgng without compiling everything from sources?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2013)

`# pkg install kde4` is all that is needed.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 7, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# pkg install kde4` is all that is needed.


This did not help! I've got:

```
pkg: Package 'kde4' was not found in the repositories
```


----------



## amostock (Mar 7, 2013)

The repository has been empty since November, because of the recent security incident. See:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-November/079711.html

Actually, there are only three packages available:
http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/All/

I think you have to use ports, or your own repository. 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 7, 2013)

amostock said:
			
		

> The repository has been empty since November, because of the recent security incident. See:
> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-November/079711.html
> 
> Actually, there are only three packages available:
> ...



I know that the pkgbeta.freebsd.org repository has 3 packets. That is why I used
http://mirrors.isc.org/pub/pcbsd/packages/9.1-RELEASE/amd64/


----------



## shepper (Mar 7, 2013)

I am also sitting on a new 9.1 install waiting for binary package builds.  I'd like to try the howto in this forum on a lightweight, openbox desktop using packages.

I did find this PC-BSD wiki about using their packages in FreeBSD 9.1 but have held off for 2 reasons

1)  The PC-BSD builds may have more dependencies ie openbox pulling in a bunch of lxde packages

2)  It would be my luck to go down this road and have the FreeBSD package builds show up tomorrow.

@Bront_in_Hood:  If you try this could you report back?  I am going to check the package builds to see if the package builds I am interested in are available.

Edit Below:  The PC-BSD 9.1 builds are missing a number of packages that I am interested in - source building libreoffice is something I would rather avoid and it looks like the current build is causing problems for both FreeBSD and PC-BSD.

@Bront_in_Hood  A caution.  If you have problems with the packages you may not get much help coming back to these forums - there is a FAQ in this forum on PC-BSD questions.  The forum moderators will likely have to think about this considering the following:
1)  Do PC-BSD packages make your FreeBSD system a PC-BSD system?  In some ways this is similar to using NetBSD pkgsrc in FreeBSD.
2)  The ongoing lack of binary packages for FreeBSD 9.1.

Note to Moderators:  The background is in the thread but it raises a significant question that could be justified as a new thread.  Feel free to move this.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 9, 2013)

@shepper, sorry! I understood a little from your multifold message. English is not my native langage. Please be kind! Express more simply and brightly!

Still interested in some ideas on how to install KDE4 from binaries with the help of pkgng.


----------



## rusty (Mar 9, 2013)

Did something similar recently. I setup x11-wm/wmii-devel to get a working X (and fallback WM) and then installed a minimal KDE4 from PC-BSD's repo via pkgng.

Something along the lines of;
`# pkgng install kde-baseapps-4.9.5 kde-workspace-4.9.5 kdepim-4.9.5 kdehier4-1.0.11`


----------



## shepper (Mar 9, 2013)

@Bront_in_Hood

This is an unusual time to be trying to install a KDE FreeBSD desktop from binary packages.

*NO* binary, kde packages are available for FreeBSD 9.1 in the FreeBSD package repositories.  We could normally point you to the binary package page in the handbook, which may even be translated into your native language, and have you return for questions.
The other challenge is that PKGng is new.

Your options
1)  Compile KDE from source using ports
2)  Install the limited number of KDE packages from the 9.1 install media
3)  Install binary packages from PC-BSD 9.1 to your FreeBSD 9.1 - frowned upon in the forum
4)  Install an older version of FreeBSD (FreeBSD 9.0) and install older binary packages.
5)  Install PC-BSD KDE
6)  Wait for FreeBSD 9.1 binary packages to be built


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 11, 2013)

rusty said:
			
		

> Did something similar recently. I setup x11-wm/wmii-devel to get a working X (and fallback WM) and then installed a minimal KDE4 from PC-BSD's repo via pkgng.
> 
> Something along the lines of;
> `# pkgng install kde-baseapps-4.9.5 kde-workspace-4.9.5 kdepim-4.9.5 kdehier4-1.0.11`



Thanks! This is exactly what was needed to advise!
I did not know that I can install several kde sub-packages and run it. Now I see...
I did install all usual kde sub-packages from pcbsd's binary site. But I can not start kde because of problem with nvidia-driver... So I can not report that I'm satisfied now.. But seems like my question is answered..


----------



## rusty (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm guessing that's the libGL conflict?
You could force the install `# pkg install -f nvidia-driver-304.64` if flash isn't an immediate requirement.

This post claims a fix http://forums.pcbsd.org/showpost.php?p=104965&postcount=15


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! I've installed nvidia-driver-304.64. But I still have problems running KDE. I've added 
	
	



```
kdm4_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. And after booting I see:

```
kdm: :0[1657]: Received unknown or unexpected command -2 from greeter
kdm: :0[1657]: Abnormal termination of greater for display :0, code 1 , signal 0
```

There are errors for mouse and keyboard in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding devices
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

This is standard xorg.conf I always use on this PC. Any ideas why HAL can not initialize mouse and keyboard?


----------

